# Ghost Rider Site Up!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not much there, but it's something at least. Still say that Cage is woefully miscast, but...check it out and the new trailer that's up and running.

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/ghostrider/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I want the bike!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There's a real cool scene from one of the first trailers where a sleepy cop is at an out of the way speed trap and then his radar gun starts registering numbers. The numbers speed up rapidly, so much so it's a blur. Then flame head drives by igniting the highway and things around the highway including a billboard. Cool ****. Just hope there's more of Zarathos (Ghost Rider) than Nic Cage as Johnny Blaze.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Just hope there's more of Zarathos (Ghost Rider) than Nic Cage as Johnny Blaze.


Exactly...


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like the movie is based more on the the "old school" ghost rider from the 1980's marvel comics. Trying to remember...the new version 1990's version-ghost rider wasnt J. blaze, was he?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

your memory, though a bit hazy is definitely in the right neighborhood Morg. They took certain elements from _Ghost Rider _in the 70's and combined them with the 90's version. Dan Ketch was the latter day version, but Blaze eventually became GR again. They took the look from Ketch, along with the chain and seemingly the shotgun Blaze had in the newer version and just piecemealed them into a singular entity. They also redesigned both bikes that each Rider had and combined them into one. They kept the idea that he turns into flame head at night and in the presence of evil from the early days of the 70's although both Blaze and Ketch could turn into Ghost Rider almost at will. I think Eva Mendes is miscast as Roxanne Simpson, but what the hell do I know? i just followed both titles religiously. Roxy was Blazes love interest, but she was the daughter of Crash Simpson (Roxy was a stuntwoman herself, not a reporter)who Blaze initially made a pact with Mephisto to save his life from cancer. Simpson recovered quickly from the disease, but died in an ensuing daredevil stunt. Blackheart and the others are more modern day editions that had absolutely nothing to do with the original title.

Whew! How was that for a history lesson?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Was I hallucinating or did I see the western version in the one clip?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oops! Forgot all about that one. The funny thing is, the two titles were seperate entities and never the twain did meet. The Western got bumped for the cycle version. 

Hey JT, since we're on the subject and we have a liking for the same stuff, which version of GR did you like best: Blaze or Ketch?

I actually liked Ketch a tad better. Grittier title and he had more interesting, horrific villains like Death Watch, Blackout, Scarecrow, Blackheart and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah he went from Ghost Rider to Night Rider to Phantom Rider....I always liked the crossing of genres - the ghostly horror element in the traditional western.

I actually liked Blaze just for sentimental reasons (I'm a sap) - GR was one of the earliest books I remembering buying and my big claim to fame was I had a letter published (yes!) in the letter column when I was 7 or 8. Also by the time Ketch came on board, I had bailed on Marvel's titles. However, visually I think the Ketch version is more appealing.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Marvel had some good "Horror" titles in both those eras: _Ghost Rider, Dr. Strange, Morbius, Tomb of Dracula, Werewolf By Night. _I was always up on all those titles. Good stuff.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Absolutely - plus the Living Mummy, Frankenstein, Brother Voodoo (a fav) - by the way, they just reissued them all in B&W collections for like 15 bucks a pop. Well worth it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Marvel Essentials. *I have the whole _Tomb of Dracula _series along with the first essentials of both _Ghost Rider _and _Werewolf by Night._ I need to check Amazon to see if there are anymore of the two aforementioned titles are out. Also forgot _Tales of the Zombie. _Great title that an Essential series was supposed to be put out on, but the last I heard was cancelled. I'll bet JT we could discuss silly kid stuff like comics for hours.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

35 year old kid between my horror movies, comics and animation ..... :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You and me both, brotha! Lets not forget Horror novels and certain television programs...the REAL *Battlestar Galactica *is totally choice!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Indeed, person above my post...oh wait, wrong thread :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, me and Johnny got this thread off topic. Time to get back on it. Anyone else with any input on this what can be potentially disastrous film? Maybe they will stick to mostly GR and it can be pretty decent. :xbones:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the history lesson Sinister. Its been too long since I read a comic book... 9 years I think. (marraige-kids-the end of freetime) I used to collect Ghost Rider in the 80's. My personal favorites at that time was The Unknown Solider(DC), Daredevil(marvel) and Swampthing(DC) and of course Ghost Rider


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

a look at a new poster for the film ...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ahhhh, romantic ole Skullhead.

Oh dear. This is looking worse and worse.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's the newest International trailer for the movie with never-before seen footage. Enjoy!

http://www.sonypictures.se/films/gh...iler.jsp?t=wm320&tl=GHOST RIDER&pd=2007-02-23


----------

